# اضحك على الاهلى والزمالك



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2010)

مره واحد أهلاوى دخل على زمالكاوى المستشفى لقى انه تعبان خالص قاله معلش ياصحبى سته وتزول
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




واحد بيقول لواحد انتا قتلت حماتك (زوجتك) ازاي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




رد عليه قالو لبستها احمر في احمر (لون فانلة الاهلي)وحجزت ليها تذكرة في مدرجات الزمالك 
مره واحد اهلاوى اتجوز زملكاوية ستتها ............ .. 




​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

حلووووووووووووووووينhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131708


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 مايو 2010)

_ههههههههههههه
شكرا روكا

ايوووووووووه كدا ماتخليش الزملكاويه يشمتوا فينا:t30:_
​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
م الا خر مفيش زمالكاوي يقدي يبق


----------



## روماني زكريا (7 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين يا روكا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 مايو 2010)

:new6::new6:
حلوووويين ياروكا ​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مايو 2010)

بايخيين يا روكا

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## maro sweety (17 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (18 مايو 2010)

*الهى يرزقك بشله زملكاويه*
*يجوا يتخانقوا معاكى واشوف دم*
*وانا اهدى النفوس اكتر*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

​


> *الهى يرزقك بشله زملكاويه*
> *يجوا يتخانقوا معاكى واشوف دم*
> *وانا اهدى النفوس اكتر*
> *هههههههههه*
> ​





دعوااااتك مستجاااابة يا تويتى

هجيب الشلة واجى​


----------



## *koki* (18 مايو 2010)

واحد بيقول لواحد انتا قتلت حماتك (زوجتك) ازاي

رد عليه قالو لبستها احمر في احمر (لون فانلة الاهلي)وحجزت ليها تذكرة في مدرجات الزمالك 

حلوة دى اوى


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

*روووعه جدا جدا شكراا






*​


----------



## F A D Y (20 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> حلووووووووووووووووين


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _ههههههههههههه
> شكرا روكا
> 
> ايوووووووووه كدا ماتخليش الزملكاويه يشمتوا فينا:t30:_
> ​


*هههههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة بس كده30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> م الا خر مفيش زمالكاوي يقدي يبق


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين يا روكا​


*ميرسي ليك نورتني هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> :new6::new6:
> حلوووويين ياروكا ​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي مرمر نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> بايخيين يا روكا
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​


*اومال بتضحكي ليه:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي مارو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

twety قال:


> *الهى يرزقك بشله زملكاويه*
> *يجوا يتخانقوا معاكى واشوف دم*
> *وانا اهدى النفوس اكتر*
> *هههههههههه*


*طول عمرك اصيلة يا بلدياتي:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> دعوااااتك مستجاااابة يا تويتى
> 
> هجيب الشلة واجى​


*يا ساتر*
*انتي ما بتصدقي يا بت*
*طب هاتي ولا بيهشني:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> واحد بيقول لواحد انتا قتلت حماتك (زوجتك) ازاي
> 
> رد عليه قالو لبستها احمر في احمر (لون فانلة الاهلي)وحجزت ليها تذكرة في مدرجات الزمالك
> 
> حلوة دى اوى


*ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *روووعه جدا جدا شكراا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

f a d y قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ميرسي فادي*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا روكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا روكا​*


*ميرسي بوني*
*نورتي يا سكر*​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههه عسل
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامدين اوى يا روكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه عسل
> *​


*ههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدين اوى يا روكا​*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي اكليل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يوليو 2010)

*



اومال بتضحكي ليه:t30:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بضحك عشان متزعليش

هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> بضحك عشان متزعليش
> 
> هههههههههههههه*​


*هههههههههههه*
*مش بزعل:t30:*​


----------

